# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ένας εκτροφέας με εμπειρία και άποψη, Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

## οδυσσέας

> Δημητρη, ειναι μεγαλη κουβεντα και δεν εχω το χρονο να την αναπτυξω εδω μεσα....
> Αλλωστε στα Ελληνικα φορουμ οι περισσοτεροι(αν οχι ολοι) ασχολουνται με τη μπαλκανικα ισχυριζομενοι οτι τους αρεσει το ρεπερτοριο τους....!?
> Ειναι κι ενας λογος που πλεον απεχω απο τα φορουμ.
> Να πω λοιπον εδω οτι αν αφησετε καρδερινακια μπαλκανικα "εκτροφης" χωρις ακουσματα απο αγρια αιχμαλωτισμενα πουλια, θα σκουζουν! Θα κλεινετε τα αυτια σας.
> Εκπαιδευσα εφετος ενα πολυ μεγαλο major μολις απογαλακτιστηκε και δε θα πιστευεις τι λεει!!
> Αρα , αλλος ενας μυθος(επιχειρημα) για τους λογους εκτροφης ντε και καλα της μπαλκανικα καταρριπτεται.
> Μπορω να σεβαστω καποιον που το κανει γιατι του αρεσει αυτος ο σωματοτυπος και το χρωμα της μπαλκανικα!Μεχρι εκει ομως.
> Για να σας λενε τα πουλια φωνες που σας αρεσουν, προυποθετουν καπου εκει κοντα σε ενα κλουβακι, ενα πουλακι αγριο που λεει οπως τα πουλακια στις ρεματιες.....?Αλλιως....
> Υπαρχουν πουλια εκτροφης ετων!! Παρβα και τσουσι (ιταλικα πουλια) που δε διαφερουν σχεδον καθολου με τα μπαλκανικα και εχουν κι αυτα τις ΙΔΙΕΣ δυνατοτητες φωνων! Γιατι οχι?????? Ειναι και φθηνα! 40-50 ευρω το πουλακι κανουν και ειναι στη συμπεριφορα τους σαν καναρινια.Ψαχτηκε κανεις? Οχι, αφου πετυανε εξω απο το σπιτι μας και ειναι τσαμπα.Να γιατι τα μπαλκανικα εκτροφης εχουν φωνες! Γιατι υπαρχει παντα κι ενα αγριο (ανανεωσιμο) που λειτουργει ως δασκαλος....και παει λεγοντας.
> ...



Γιάννη σε ευχαριστώ για αυτό το ποστ είναι κατά την γνώμη μου ένα τεράστιο κεφάλαιο. όταν θα έχεις χρόνο θέλω να μας πεις περισσότερα. 

και κυρίως να ακούσουμε την major να τα λέει.

----------


## jk21

ο ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ πραγματι μονο απο τον χωρο που εχει φτιαξει , ειναι ενα ατομο που δειχνει ποσο σοβαρα ασχολειται με την εκτροφη της καρδερινας .Οπως θα καταλαβατε και απο τα λογια του ,τα λεμε και εκτος φορουμ (δυστυχως λογω αποστασης συνηθως απο το τηλ ) και ξερει ποσο πολυ θελω να τον ακουμε και εδω πιο συχνα .Σε πολλα συμφωνουμε ,σε ελαχιστα διαφωνουμε και  εδω ειμαστε να τα συζηταμε ολα .Αφου αναφερθηκε το ονομα του ,θα ηθελα να πω ,οτι ειναι το ατομο ,που με δικες του πληροφοριες απο εκτροφες του εξωτερικου ,πληροφορηθηκα την χρηση της φλουκοναζολης για δυσκολες μυκητιασεις (που δυστυχως δεν εχουμε σιροπι της εδω και προτεινα αλχημειες με σκονη καψουλας ) που με την επιλεκτικη δοκιμαστικη χρηση της (μονο οταν εκρινα οτι τα πραγματα ηταν σε σημειο πριν το θανατο ) δυο πουλακια μεσα στο φορουμ μας ειναι προσωρινα εστω ,πολυ καλυτερα 

Αυτο που ηθελα να πω επισης ειναι οτι Γιαννης και πιασμενη καρδερινα δεν μπορουν να εχουν καμμια σχεση (ειναι εναντιος πιο φανατικα και απο μενα ... αν μπορει βεβαια να υπαρξει κατι τετοιο ...) και αν ποτε ακουγα κατι διαφορετικο ,θα εχανα τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου ! Ευχομαι να τον εχουμε πιο συχνα ενεργο κοντα μας και να μας περιγραψει τον τροπο εκτροφης του

----------


## Gardelius

*Εμπεριστατωμένη εκτροφικη εμπειρία!!!!!*  ::

----------


## serafeim

Ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απο εμενα...
αυτο το ποστ του Γιαννη βγαζει εκτος καποια κεφαλαια που εχουν γραφτει κατα καιρους και που εχω διαβασει φυσικα... 
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ Γιαννη με αυτο το ποστ με κανεις να θελω να ασχοληθω ακομα ποιο πολυ!!!

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Καλησπερα και σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια...!
Οδυσσεα, αρχικα νομιζα πως το νημα που ανοιξες ηταν ειρωνικο...αχαχαχαχ Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για το βημα, αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα καταφερω να εξηγησω ακριβως τι εννοω...?
Σκεφτηκα οτι με αυτα που εγραψα "θα μου την πεσουν παλι".
Ο Δημητρης ξερει ποσο τον εκτιμω-αγαπω και ξερουν νομιζω ολοι ποσο μεγαλο αγωνα εχει κανει για αυτο το τοσο αγαπημενο πουλι!!!
Ας παμε πρωτα στις φωνες...
Θα δωσω ενα παραδειγμα. Αν ζουσαμε στη ΝΔ Σιβηρια ή βορειοτερα του Καζαγκσταν, να ειστε σιγουροι οτι θα λατρευαμε τη major για τους ιδιους λογους που λατρευουμε (οχι ολοι-υπαρχουν και εξαιρεσεις που γουσταρουν τη μπαλκανικα για αυτο που ειναι) εδω στην Ελλαδα τη μπαλκανικα! Δηλ φωνη? Μεγεθος? Χρωματα? Κατι θα εφηυραμε για να τη βρισκουμε ανα πασα ωρα ειτε στα γνωστα λημερια πωλησεων ειτε αιχμαλωτιζοντας τες αμεσα.
Η μπαλκανικα οντως "λεει" περισσοτερο γιατι ζει σε νοτιοτερα γεωγραφικα πλατη, αρα περισσοτεροι ζεστοι μηνες και μεγαλυτερη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος! Οι major δε, φανταζεστε τις κλιμματολογικες συνθηκες που επικρατουν στην Σιβηρια.... Οι Ρωσοι τις αποκαλουν "καρδερινες του δασους"! Φανταζεστε τους θηρευτες που θα εχουν να αντιμετωπισουν στην Σιβηρια? Το κελαιδησμα ειναι και "καρφωμα" για ενα πτηνο! Η αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος των ξεκινα τελη Μαιου-αρχες Ιουνιου οταν οι "δικες" μας ξεκινουν ακομη και τελη Φεβρουαριου , οταν το επιτρεπουν οι καιρικες συνθηκες.
Απο την αλλη η major εκφυλιστηκε μεγαλωνοντας για πολλα χρονια, απο θετους γονεις οπως τα καναρινια!Πιο πολυ καναρινι θυμηζει η φωνη της παρα καρδερινα....Αν και σε αυτες τις εκτροφες, εβαζαν καθε τοσο πουλια αγρια και ειχαν ακουσματα, θα ελεγαν κι αυτες καρδερινα!
Ειναι ομως πουλια καθαρα ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗΣ πλεον των 30 ετων!!
Αν θελουμε φωνες λοιπον (σεβαστο βεβαια με προυποθεσεις), δεν κανουμε εκτροφη , κανουμε αλλο πραγμα (γνωστα  λιγο πολυ).
Δε χρειαζεται να μπουμε στη διαδικασια της αναπαραγωγης της καρδερινας με τοσα και τοσα , να βγαζουμε πουλακια για να τα ακουμε.....Η καρδερινα εχει χαρακτηρα και σε κερδιζει με την συμπεριφορα της και με την σπιρταδα-"εξυπναδα" της!
Τραγουδαει ομορφα ΝΑΙ! Δεν μπορει ομως να εχει τα ακουσματα της παπαδιας, του τουρλιου, του αηδονιου, του τσιχλονιου κ.α που θα εχει στα δαση και στις ρεμματιες.Αυτα -που αρεσουν πολυ στους περισσοτερους fun-τα εχουν ΜΟΝΟ τα αγρια πουλια!!
Αρα??Η θα κανουμε εκτροφη και σταθεροποιηση του ειδους στην αιχμαλωσια ή θα εχουμε τα κραχτοκλουβα στα μπαλκονια και θα "ταξιδευουμε" στις ρεματιες.... Εφοσον ομως επιλεξουμε το πρωτο, η φωνη μπαινει σε δευτερη μοιρα. Αν στο μελλον κοινωνικοποιησουμε τη μπαλκανικα τοσο πολυ, ας εκπαιδευσουμε και μερικα πουλακια να ακουμε και ωραιες φωνουλες....!
Η καρδερινα major (φορεας σατινε) που εκπαιδευσα εγω, το εκανα πιο πολυ για να επιβεβαιωσω στον εαυτο μου τα πιστευω μου.
Την εκπαιδευσα με CD , αποκομενη απο τις υπολοιπες και η εκπαιδευση της ξεκινησε αμεσως μολις απογαλακτιστηκε (περιπου 30 ημερων).Το πουλακι "πηρε" παπαδια, τσιχλονι, τουρλι, αηδονι και πολλα "ψαλιδια" καρδερινισια!! Ομως , επειδη λυπηθηκα το πουλακι στην απομονωση και στο μικροτερο κλουβι, μπηκε στην κλουβα πτησεως με τα υπολοιπα για να προετοιμαστει για αναπαραγωγη. Αν το αφηνα μονο του σε ενα κλουβι, σε ενα μηνα θα ελεγε τρελα και θα μπορουσα να αποδειξω πολλα με αυτο. Δε θα "χαλασει" με τα υπολοιπα ισα ισα που θα "τουμπαρει" και τα αλλα.Ενας απο τους λογους που το εκανα. Θα το τραβηξω ενα βιντεο  οταν ερθει η Ανοιξη για να το ακουσουμε ολοι μαζι.....!
Οσον αφορα τα διατροφικα, ο Δημητρης εχει καλυψει τα παντα γυρω απο την καρδερινα!!Αλλωστε κι εγω τον ακολουθω με πολυ μεγαλη επιτυχια!Μια μικρη ενσταση εχω οσον αφορα τα "πρασινα" τα οποια ενω μπορουμε να τα δινουμε σχεδον καθημερινα απο Μαρτη μεχρι Σεπτεμβρη, τους φθινοπωρινους και χειμερινους μηνες "χαλάνε" τα πουλια.....
Το γιατι δεν το ξερω, εμπειρικα και μονο το αναφερω!

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη σιγουρα ολοι οσοι ασχολεισται με την καρδερινας ,εχετε και θελετε να κρατατε και λιγα εκτροφικα μυστικα για σας ,αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος οτι πολλοι θα θελανε πχ να μαθουνε για την διαχειριση της εκτροφης σου πχ για την περιοδο της προετοιμασιας .Οποτε μπορεις ,θα βοηθουσες πολυ να την  μοιραζοσουν μαζι μας .Ειτε εδω ,ειτε μαζι και με αλλα παιδια (προταση σε ολους οσους εχουν επιτυχημενη μεχρι στιγμης εκτροφη ) εδω *Tι διατροφή ακολουθούμε και πως διαχειριζόμαστε τα πουλιά μας???*και φυσικα μπορει να μην μεινουμε μονο στα καθαρα διατροφικα

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιάννη οι περισσότεροι εδω μέσα έχουμε ανοιχτό μυαλό στο θέμα εκτροφή καρδερίνας. Άνθρωποι σαν εσένα με ήθος και γνώσεις πρέπει να είσαστε μπροστάρηδες και όχι παρατηρητές. σε χρειαζομαστε και σε παρακαλουμε να μας βοηθησεις στην φετινη αναπαραγωγικη χρονια, και παντα.

*κράξιμο θα τρωνε τα ''εμπορακια'' οι δηθεν και τα ''παπαγαλακια'' (για να μην ξεχνιωμαστε :winky: ).

----------


## serafeim

Γιαννη εγω δεν σε ξερω καθολου αλλα απο αυτα τα δυο ποστ που εχω διαβασει καταλαβα οτι εκτιμας και θες το καλυτερο απο αυτο το πουλι...
εγω προσωπικα οταν και αμα αποκτησω ποτε θα ηθελα πολυ να διαβασω συν ενα ακομα ολοκληρωμενο αρθρο για την προετημασια της...
Εκ μερους μου ευχαριστω πολυ για τις γνωσεις που μοιραζεσαι μαζι μας και ευχομαι να μοιραστεις ακομα περισσοτερα...
Μπραβο σου και καλη επιτυχια με αυτο το εργο σου!!!

----------


## geam

> αρχικα νομιζα πως το νημα που ανοιξες ηταν ειρωνικο...αχαχαχαχ Σ ευχαριστω πολυ για το βημα, αν και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν θα καταφερω να εξηγησω ακριβως τι εννοω...?
> Σκεφτηκα οτι με αυτα που εγραψα "θα μου την πεσουν παλι"


πολύ άσχημη "εικόνα" το θα μου την πέσουν παλι... ποιοι????οι επιστήμονες της λαμογιας????

παντως σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιαννη!!! (εστω κι έτσι...)

----------


## joncr

+ και απο μενα. Εχουμε ανάγκη καθε καταθεση εμπειριων και γνωσεων. Πολλοι ειμαστε μαθητευόμενοι εδω μεσα και οι "δασκαλοι" θα παιξουν τον καθοριστικό ρολο στην επικειμενη πορεια μας στον χωρο.

----------


## adreas

Αν  καταφέρεις  να την  κρατήσεις  ζωντανή η  αναπαραγωγή  πιστεύω είναι  θέμα  διαχείρισης των  πτηνών  κάτι που  οι  ποιο  πολλοί από  εμάς δεν  το  έχουν καταφέρει  αλλά  μας  βοηθά κάποιες  φορές  η θεά  τύχη.  Πάντα πίστευα  και  πιστεύω στο  λαρύγγι  της  καρδερίνας από  όπου  και αν  είναι  αλλά το  έγραψα  και αλλού  κατηγορήθηκα  και σταμάτησα  η  καρδερίνες για  να  πουν πρέπει  να  γίνετε η  εκπαίδευση  των μικρών  όπως  και στα  καναρίνια  φωνής    η σε  μεγαλύτερα  κάπως κλουβιά  αλλά  κάθε αρσενικό  μόνο  του να  αφοσιωθεί  και να  πει  στο τραγούδι. Το  μπράβο  και από  μένα  το  έχεις Γιάννη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Αντρεα εχεις δοκιμασει να δασκαλεψεις καρδερινα?

Γιαννη πως εκπαιδευεις τις καρδερινες με cd? ποιες φρασεις απο τις φωνες των πουλιων που αναφερεις εχει το cd?

----------


## juamx214

Εγω να σας πω την αληθεια κι ας παρεξηγηθω... Ακουω και διαβάζω τους εκτροφεις τοσα χρονια να κοπτονται για να σταματησει το πιάσιμο αγριων πουλιών και να αγοράζονται καρδερινες εκτροφης... Η πρώτη μου ένσταση ειναι η τιμη. Πλήρωσα 90 για αρσενικη καρδερινα και 60 για θυληκη. Τα πιασμένα τα πουλάνε το πολυ 10 ευρω. Εγω που δε θέλω πιασμένο πληρωσα 150 ευρω το ζευγαρι μου. Πως λοιπόν θα σταματήσουν να πουλανε πιασμενες αν δε ριξουν τις τιμες οι εκτροφεις για να αγοράσουν και οι άλλοι; και να σας πω την πικρη μου αληθει δεν ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος απο τη φωνη της. Ειχα μπει στο τρυπάκι να παρω πιασμενη πριν κανα 9 χρονια και κατεληξα να την αφησω ελεθερη γιατι εκτος του οτι βασανιζοταν ακομα και οταν δεν ημουν μπροσατα ανησυχουσε μεχρι και τα καναρινια. Ναι η εκτροφης ειναι ποιο ηρεμες. Ναι αναπαράγωνται. Αλλα εγω θέλω το κελάιδημα τους οπως και ο καθένας μας πιστευω. 
Περσι δεν κατάφερα να τις αναπαράγω. Θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω φέτος. 
Θέλω να καταλήξω οτι ειμαι ανοιχτος στη προταση να ξεκινησει η αναπαραγωγη καποιου ειδους καρδερινας αλλα σωστα και με κάποιες προοπτικες και κάποια στανταρ. Οχι χυμα...

----------


## jk21

εδω μεσα δεν θα βρεις να υποστηριζουμε κατι διαφορετικο ! το τραγουδι της καρδερινας σε ενα μερος ειναι μονο ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ! στη φυση .Στην αιχμαλωσια το οποιο δασκαλεμα με οποιους τροπους (αποδεκτους ή οχι ) δεν μπορει να δωσει το τραγουδι της φυσης και εχει εξηγησει ο Γιαννης αν ειδες το γιατι .

απο κει και περα ,ειτε γιατι εκτροφη καρδερινας balcanica δεν υπαρχει σταθερη ακομα ,αρα και ελαχιστα τα πουλια προς διαθεση  ,ειτε γιατι πολλοι που ασχολουνται με την εκτροφη της (οχι ολοι ! ) δεν το κανουν με κυριο σκοπο την διαδοση και σταθεροποιηση της εκτροφης της αλλα γιατι νομιζουν οτι θα κερδισουν απο αυτο,μην περιμενεις να δεις τιμες που να θεωρησεις οτι ειναι χαμηλες .Εγω βασικα αν ειχα πουλακια γεννημενα και ανεξαρτητα του ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θελω να πουλαω πουλια ,καρδερινες εκτροφης δεν θα πουλουσα ,αλλα θα χαριζα μονο σε οσους μου δειχνανε οτι ειναι ετοιμοι να ασχοληθουν σοβαρα και με σωστα κινητρα με την εκτροφη της .Σαφως και θα ανταλλασα (μονο με ανθρωπους που εμπιστευομουνα ) για ανταλλαγη αιματων 

Εδω αν παρακολουθεις το φορουμ ,μπορει σε περιορισμενη κλιμακα ,αλλα η δωρεα καρδερινων εκτροφης υφισταται και δεν ειναι ανεκδοτο αν το ακουγες λιγο πιο παλια !

----------


## Gardelius

*Σπύρο τα λες σωστά...αλλα οι εκτροφείς (όχι όλοι...) εχουν αλλη γνώμη!!! Το λεω μονο και μονο για την <απαγορευτική> τιμή τους ειδικα στις μερες που διανύουμε. Η αλήθεια ειναι καπου στη μεση.. Σίγουρα ΔΕΝ ευνοεί αυτη η κατάσταση το καθένα που θελει να αποκτησει το εν λόγω πουλάκι, αλλα για να αλλαξει πρέπει να γινουν πολλα βηματα. Όσο υπάρχει ελευθερο το σίγουρο λιγοι ειναι αυτοι που θα έχουν το ¨ηθικό¨ δίλημμα!!!! Όλοι κανουμε τις επιλογες μας και ειμαστε υπεύθυνοι γι αυτές!*

----------


## juamx214

Συμφωνω μαζι σας και επειδη με συγγενικο μου προσωπο ειχαμε αυτη του κουβεντα λογο αναπαραγωγικης περιοδου αυτος θελει να εχει μονο καρδερινες. Οχι για πουλημα. Εχει μια τεραστια κλουβα και με ρωτησε για εκτροφης για θελει να βρει θυληκο. Το ξερω οτι αυτο το θεμα ειναι λλιγο ταμπου με τον καθενα να υποστηριζει τις θέσεις του αλλα ας το δουμε λιγο ρεαλιστικα. Και εγω αν καταφέρω να αναπαράξω σαφως προτιμαω την ανταλαγη. Δεν προκειτε ουτε να πουλησω αλλα θα δυσκολευτω και να χαρισω (μετα απο τοση προσπαθεια αν βγάλω τα πρωτα θα κοιμαμαι μαζι τους.........). Τωρα αν κελαιδουν σωστα.... Αυτο ειναι αλλο θέμα.... Θα προσπαθησω για το καλητερο και σ αυτο αν και εδω στα μεγαρα που ειμαι εχω αρκετες ελυθέρες που κυκλοφορουν στο κηπο.
Αν βρω μπαλκανικα καπου θα παρω αν αντεχει η τσεπη μου για να ξεκινησω.

----------


## jk21

Το συγγενικο σου προσωπο ,δεν εχει ακομα τις βασεις για πραγματικη εκτροφη ,γιατι του αρκει μονο το θηλυκο ,επειδη τα πιασμενα θηλυκα ,ειναι αυτα που κανουν συνηθως τα δυσκολα στο να ζευγαρωσουν .Τα αρσενικα απο βασικο ενστικτο και στερηση του ,αργα ή γρηγορα θα βατεψουν και σαν στημενη λεμονοκουπα μετα θα τα χωρισει ,για να μην του κανουν τη ζημια  ... Οσο θα σκεφτεται ετσι ,μπορει να εχει προσωρινα αποτελεσματα ,αλλα εκτροφη δεν θα σταθεροποιησει ... σταθερες αδικες απωλειες ομως θα εχει  ....


Οπως και να χει ,αν θελεις να το συζητησουμε περισσοτερο (για τιμες κλπ ,γιατι για το τραγουδι εχει κανει λογο και ο γιαννης και ειναι on topic ) ανοιγουμε καποιο νεο θεμα

----------


## juamx214

Ναι πιστευω οτι χρειαζεται να κανουμε μια επικοδομιτικη συζητηση για την αναπαραγωγη με μελος και προοπτικες αν συμφωνουν και άλλοι!

----------


## jk21

μαλλον αυτο που θες θα καλυφθει αν διαβασεις και πεις και συ την γνωμη σου στο θεμα αυτο  *Καρδερινες*αν οχι ανοιξε ενα νεο θεμα  ,διατυπωνοντας ακριβως αυτο που θες να συζητησουμε

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αντρεα εχεις δοκιμασει να δασκαλεψεις καρδερινα?
> 
> Γιαννη πως εκπαιδευεις τις καρδερινες με cd? ποιες φρασεις απο τις φωνες των πουλιων που αναφερεις εχει το cd?


up...σε περιπτωση που δεν το ειδατε. :cool:

----------


## vag21

αν ξεχασουμε βιοτοπο,εκπαιδευση,τα ειδη της καρδερινας εχουν τις ιδιες φωνητικες ικανοτητες?και εννοώ λαρρυγγι τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## adreas

Καλά  έκανες  δεν το  είχα  δει Κώστα.  Εκπαίδευση ως  προς  το ότι  το  έβαλα απλά  μόνο   του σε  ένα  μικρό κλουβάκι  και  ενώ τα  αδέρφια  του έκραζαν  αυτό  έβγαλε καλές  φωνές.  Ούτε  cd   ούτε δάσκαλος  σίγουρα  πάντως αν  είχε  ένα από  τα  δυο  θα  τα  αντέγραφε.

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

> Αντρεα εχεις δοκιμασει να δασκαλεψεις καρδερινα?
> 
> Γιαννη πως εκπαιδευεις τις καρδερινες με cd? ποιες φρασεις απο τις φωνες των πουλιων που αναφερεις εχει το cd?


Ναι Οδυσσεα με cd τα δασκαλευω οταν....
Το CD περιεχει φωνες καρδερινας (πικι πικι βιρλιου κ.α) , τσοπανακι, αηδονι, παπαδιτσα, τουρλι.
Sorry για την καθυστερημενη απαντηση....

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειπαμε να εκμεταλλευτουμε την ηλιολουστη μερα και με δυο καλα φιλαρακια (αλλα και τη Βικυ που δεν εικονιζεται στις φωτο ) επισκεφτηκαμε τον καλο φιλο μου Γιαννη ,στο χωρο του (ονειρο για πολλους απο εμας ! ) στην πατριδα του τη Χαλκιδα 

εδω μια αποψη του χωρου που εχει για τα φετεινα πουλακια του .Στην ουσια ενωνει μεταξυ τους (βγαζει τα τεραστια χωρισματα ) τις τεραστιες ετσι κι αλλιως ζευγαρωστρες του ,αφου θελει για τα ανηλικα πουλια ,οσο μεγαλυτερο χωρο γινεται ,για την περιοδο μετα τον απογαλακτισμο τους ,εως και την εποχη που θα τα ενωσει για ζευγαρια και ειδικα οσο αλλαζουν φτερωμα και ντυνονται .Τρεις οι βασικοι λογοι .Η εκγυμναση του κορμιου τους ,οσο αυτο αναπτυσσεται ακομα ,χωρος επαρκης για να κοινουνται ανετα και αστρεσσαριστα και η πεποιθηση του ,οτι ειναι βασικο τα πουλια πριν να ζευγαρωσουν ,να συνυπαρχουν μεταξυ τους και να κοινονικοποιουνται ,ωστε στην αναπαραγωγη να μην εμφανισουν αντικοινωνικα και επιθετικα ενστικτα !








Οπως θα ειδατε και στις πιο πανω φωτο (αλλα και πιο καθαρα σε οσες ακολουθουν )  ,ο Γιαννης συχνα παρεχει ,ειδικα αυτη την περιοδο που βαφεται η μασκα των πουλιων ,το γνωστο ομορφο λουλουδι του κατηφε ,που ειναι ισχυροτατη φυσικη πηγη λουτεινης (απο εκει εξαγονται γνωστα επωνυμα σκευασματα της ) καθοριστικη ουσια οπως ηδη εχουμε δει σε σχετικο αρθρο ,για το βαψιμο της κοκκινης μασκας της καρδερινας 
*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*Τα πουλια αγνοωντας αν καποιοι τα ομοιασουν με << κατσικες >> πεφτουν με μανια πανω στα λουλουδια ,απο την πρωτη στιγμη που μπαινουν στο κλουβι και τρωνε κανονικα και τα κιτρινα πεταλα του λουλουδιου ! να υπενθυμισω οτι προκειται για ανηλικα πουλια ,που ειναι ξεχωρα απο τους ενηλικους γονεις και που τους τοποθετουνται τα λουλουδια σε εποχη μετα τον διαχωρισμο τους απο εκεινους .Αυτο δειχνει ξεκαθαρα οτι καποια ενστικτα της φυσης ,ακομα και σε καρδερινες σε εκτροφη πολλων γεννεων ,οπως ειναι οι major , δεν χανονται ! ... ακομα θυμαμαι (νομιζω το εχει αναφερει και εδω ) μια εξιστορηση του Γιαννη για πουλακι του ,που εφυγε και ενσωματωθηκε (το ειδε αργοτερα στην περιοχη ) με αλλο κοπαδι ντοπιας καρδερινας ....













εδω μπορουμε να δουμε το χωρο που εχει ενηλικα πουλια ,τα οποια χωριζει απο τους νεοσσους και επισης μεταξυ τους ,αναμεσα σε θηλυκα και αρσενικα και ενωνει σε ζευγαρια πριν την αναπαραγωγη 





Εδω βλεπετε δυο επιδοξους σφετεριστες της φημης του 





και αναμεσα τους μια .... << υψηλη >>  ::   προσωπικοτητα !


* ο mitsman δεν εχει μεινει ακομα με το στομα ανοιχτο ,οταν μετα απο καποια στιγμη που παρατηρουμε στο χερι του Γιαννη το μιγμα σπορων που δινει ,αμεσως μετα το πετα στα σκουπιδια ... γιατι απλα ξερει να προστατευει τα πουλια του ,απο μικροβια που υπαρχουν σε αυτο σαν φυσιολογικη πανιδα (οχι ομως και των πτηνων !!! ) .Την τροφη την βαζει παντα με ειδικη μεζουρα ,με την οποια μετρα συγκεκριμενη ποσοτητα ανα πουλι την ημερα

----------


## jk21

Θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω το Γιαννη για την φιλοξενια του και να αφιερωσω τη συγκεκριμενη δημοσιευση ,σε ενα ατομο που τον ξερω οτι τον  εκτιμα ιδιαιτερα και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι με χαρα θα την διαβασει απο καπου μακρια μας !

----------


## serafeim

1000000 μπραβο!!  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

ποιες καρδερινες....η καλυτερη φωτο!!!!


φτου φτου μη σας ματιασω ομορφοπαιδα (καθε ηλικιας!!!!)!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Αντώνης Πάτσης

Εντυπωσιακά Δημήτρη μπράβο στα παιδιά.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> 


Ο πιτσιρικάς στην μέση.....ποιος είναι ?

 :Fighting0029:

----------


## jk21

Ο πιτσιρικας στην μεση ειναι ενας εφηβος 43 ετων ( οπου να ναι 44 ) !!!  με το user jk21


off topic αλλα σημαντικο : το ατομο στο ποστ 28 , ο Αντωνης δηλαδη ,ειναι ο ανθρωπος που οταν ειχα πρωτογραψει για την χρηση της προπολης στα πουλια ,στην παλια παρεα του pb ,μου εχει στειλει με δικα του εξοδα απο την καστορια ,δικια του προπολη (ασχολιοταν τοτε τουλαχιστον με το χομπυ της μελισσοκομιας ) για να πειραματιστω και να κανω τα πρωτα μου εκχυλισματα και θελω να τον ευχαριστησω και απο αυτο το βημα  !

----------


## orion

κατ'αρχήν μπράβο στον Γιάννη!!! 
για σας έχω να πω α) ζηλεύω, β) γιατί δεν μας πήρατε όλους εκεί εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή και μετά για τσίπουρα  ::

----------


## jk21

Οσο φιλοξενος και να ειναι ενας εκτροφεας ,η εκτροφη της << ομορφης >> δεν προσφερεται για ομαδικες επισκεψεις ... ειναι πουλια που δεν θελουν αποτομη αλλαγη της καθημερινοτητας τους ...

τσιπουρα και οδηγηση πισω για αθηνα λιγο μετα ,ειναι ασυμβιβαστες εννοιες !!!

αυτος ο ορος << εκπαιδευτικες εκδρομες >> μου αρεσει ,αλλα ακομη περισσοτερο οι << εκπαιδευτικες συναντησεις >> .Προσεχως ισως το σχολιασουμε περισσοτερο αυτο ...

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Να πω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την τιμη που μου κανατε σημερα με την επισκεψη σας στο σπιτι μου!
Δημητρη , Βικυ, Γιωργο, Ελενα, χαρηκα πολυ που σας γνωρισα!!

Οσον αφορα εσενα Δημητρη (jk).....ξερεις...και σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## geam

κι εγω με τη σειρά μου θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω μέσα απο την καρδιά μου τον Γιάννη και την σύζυγο του που μας ανέχτηκαν τόση ώρα,αλλα και για τα δωράκια που μας έδωσαν.... πραγματικά σπάνια παιδιά και οι δυο τους!!!!!  να είστε πάντα καλα παιδιά!!!!

----------


## ninos

Ομορφοι μεθοδοι, με υπεροχο-πανεμορφο  αποτελεσμα. Ευχαριστουμε για τις εικονες.

----------


## mitsman

Η επισκεψη στον εκτροφείο του Γιαννη ηταν για εμενα μαθημα ζωης!!! Δηλωνω ενοχος στο θεμα κατοχή- εκτροφή καρδερίνας!
Βλεποντας τον τροπο και τον χωρο που διαχειριζεται ο Γιαννης τα πουλια του καταλαβα ποσο λιγος ημουν για τα πουλια μου!

Τι να πρωτοπω??? για τις τεραστιες κλουβες???? Οπου εβλεπες το μεγαλειο του πεταγματος της καρδερινας?? Μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο θα υποστηριζα οτι ειναι καλυτερο ενα μικρο κλουβι για ενα ημερο πουλακι..... λοιπον, σε κλουβα 5-6 μετρα μηκος 2,3 περιπου υψος και 2 περιπου βαθος, εβλεπα τις καρδερινες να καθονται και να τρωνε και να παιζουν στα 30 εκατοστα απο το προσωπο μου! 
Για την καθαριοτητα δεν θα ασχοληθω καν γιατι θα γινω γραφικος!

Να πω για την διατροφη???? ειδα να κατασπαραζουν κατηφε εχω δει σε βιντεο να κατασπαραζουν ραδικι, γυρω απο το σπιτι του Γιαννη φυτεμενα ολα τα φυτα που τρωνε τα πουλια στην φυση! ειδα μασκες πραγματικα κοκκινες που σε καμμια εκθεση δεν εχω δει ποτε και πουλια γεματα υγεια!
Δεν θα πω πολλα γιατι οτι και να πω θα ειναι παντα λιγα!

Γιαννη σε ευχαριστω για την φιλοξενία τοσο στο εκτροφείο σου οσο και στο σπιτι σου!!!!! Ευχαριστω για ολα!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Το εχω πει και στον ιδιο θα το πω και εδω! Ο Γιαννης για εμενα προσωπικα εχει απο τα καλυτερα μεταλλαγμενα γαρδελια στην Ευρωπη πλεον. Το "καλυτερα" που λεω, ειναι σε συναρτηση ογκου - μασκας!

----------


## vicky_ath

Χαίρομαι πολύ που είχα την ευκαιρία να γνωρίσω το Γιάννη και την οικογένειά του! 
Εκπληκτικοί άνθρωποι...! 
Ότι και να πούμε για το Γιάννη ως εκτροφέα είναι πολύ λίγο.. εγώ απλά τον ευχαριστώ που μας δέχτηκε στο χώρο του!

Λίγες φωτογραφίες και από μένα....

----------


## xXx

Να σαι καλά Γιάννη και εσύ και το κοπάδι σου

----------


## teo24

Υπεροχα πουλια και πολυ ομορφο το εκτροφειο σου Γιαννη.

----------


## xarhs

> 


ευχομαι γιαννη να σου ζησουν ολα αυτα τα πραγματικα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ πουλια...!!!!!!!!!

πρεπει οντως να εχεις ''ΤΡΕΛΑ'' και παθος για το χομπυ , για να φτασεις τοσο ψηλα...!!!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Γιάννης Τσακός!!! ο *καλυτερος εκτροφεας* μεταλλαγμενης καρδερινας.

----------


## kostas karderines

οτι και να γραψεις λιγο ειναι!!!μπραβο...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Κάθε χρονο ολο κ καλύτερα!!!!!!!!το επίπεδο ανεβαίνει πλεον στο 100% κ στην Ελλαδα!!!!ένα υπέροχο βιντεο από την εκτροφη του Γιαννη Τσακο!!!Μοναδικά πουλιά!!!!εχω παθει σοκ πραγματικα!!!!Μπραβο!!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Γεια σου Γιαννη με τους πουλαρους σου!!! να σου ζησουν και να τα χερεσε. καλη συνεχεια!

----------


## kostaskirki

Απιστευτα ομορφα πουλια με τεραστιες μασκες!
Ο Γιαννης νομιζω πως ειναι ενας απο τους κορυφαιους εκτροφεις και γνωστης πανω στην αναπαραγωγη και διαχειριση της καρδερινας οχι μονο σε επιπεδο Ελληνικο αλλα και ευρωπαϊκο!!
Χιλια μπραβο!!

----------

